# منتديات القانون الجنائي Criminal Law Forum > القوانين الحديثة في الدول العربية > قوانين سلطنة عمان >  قانون مكافحة الإرهاب العماني لسنة 2007

## hazem mohamed

سلطنة عمان - مرسوم سلطاني - رقم 8 - لسنة 2007 بشأن إصدار قانون مكافحة الإرهاب. - بتاريخ 22-1-2007


ديباجة

نحن قابوس بن سعيد سلطان عمان : 
بعد الإطلاع على النظام الأساسي للدولة الصادر بالمرسوم السلطاني رقم 101/96 وعلى قانون الجزاء العماني الصادر بالمرسوم السلطاني رقم 7/74 وعلى قانون الأسلحة والذخائر الصادر بالمرسوم السلطاني رقم36/90 وعلى بالمرسوم السلطاني رقم 55/99 بالتصديق على الاتفاقية العربية لمكافحة الإرهاب وعلى قانون السلطة القضائية الصادر بالمرسوم السلطاني رقم 90/99 وعلى قانون الادعاء العام الصادر بالمرسوم السلطاني رقم 92/99 وعلى قانون الإجراءات الجزائية الصادر بالمرسوم السلطاني رقم 97/99 وعلى المرسوم السلطاني رقم 22/2002 بالتصديق على معاهدة المؤتمر الإسلامي لمكافحة الإرهاب الدولي. 
وعلى المرسوم السلطاني رقم 63/2003 في شأن مجلس الأمن الوطني وعلى قانون محكمة امن الدولة الصادر بالمرسوم السلطاني رقم 64/2003 وعلى المرسوم السلطاني رقم 105/2005 بتصديق سلطنة عمان على اتفاقية دول مجلس التعاون لدول الخليج العربية لمكافحة الإرهاب. 
وعلى قرار مجلس الوزراء بتشكيل اللجنة الوطنية لمكافحة الإرهاب، وبناء على ما تقتضيه المصلحة العامة 
رسمنا بما هو آت :

مواد إصدار:

المادة 1
يعمل بأحكام قانون مكافحة الإرهاب المرافق.

المادة 2
يعاد تشكيل اللجنة الوطنية لمكافحة الإرهاب وتحديد اختصاصاتها بقرار من مجلس الأمن الوطني وتعمل تحت إشرافه.

المادة 3
يلغى كل ما يخالف هذا المرسوم أو القانون المرافق.

المادة 4
ينشر هذا المرسوم في الجريدة الرسمية ويعمل به من اليوم التالي لتاريخ نشره.


قانون مكافحة الإرهاب - الفصل الأول - التعريفات

المادة 1
في تطبيق أحكام هذا القانون ، يكون للمصطلحات التالية المعنى المبين قرين كل منهما ما لم يقتض سياق النص معنى آخر : 
الإرهـــــاب : كل فعل من افعال العنف أو التهديد به يقع تنفيذا لمشروع إجرامي فردي أو جماعي ولغرض إرهابي ، ويكون الغرض إرهابيا إذا كان يهدف إلى إلقاء الرعب بين الناس أو ترويعهم بإيذائهم أو تعريض حياتهم أوحرياتهم أو أمنهم أو أعراضهم أوحقوقهم للخطر ، أو إلحاق الضرر بالبيئة أو بأحد المرافق أو الأملاك العامة أو الخاصة او الاستيلاء عليها أوتعريض أحد الموارد الوطنية للخطر ، أو تهديد الاستقرار أو السلامة الإقليمية للسلطنة أو وحدتها السياسية أو سيادتها أو منع أوعرقلة سلطاتها العامة عن ممارسة أعمالها أو تعطيل تطبيق أحكام النظام الأساسي للدولة أو القوانين أو اللوائح . 
الجريمة الإرهابية : كل فعل أو شروع أو اشتراك فيه يرتكب تنفيذا لغرض إرهابي . 
تنظيم إرهابي : كل جمعية أو هيئة أو منظمة أو مركز أو جماعة أو عصابة أو ما شابهها ، أيا كانت تسميتها أو شكلها ، وأي فرع لها تنشأ لغرض إرهابي .

قانون مكافحة الإرهاب - الفصل الثاني - الجرائم الإرهابية وعقوباتها

المادة 2
يعاقب بالإعدام أو بالسجن المطلق كل من أنشأ أو أسس أو نظم أو أدار تنظيما إرهابيا او تولى زعامة أو قيادة فيه بغرض إرتكاب إحدى الجرائم الإرهابية المنصوص عليها في هذا القانون. 
وتكون العقوبة السجن لمدة لا تزيد على عشر سنوات ولا تقل عن خمس سنوات ، لكل من انضم إلى تنظيم إرهابي أو شارك فيه بأي صورة مع علمه بأغراضه. 
وفي جميع الأحوال تقضي المحكمة بحل هذا التنظيم ومصادرة الأموال والأمتعة والأسلحة والأدوات والمستندات والأوراق وغيرها مما يكون قد استعمل في ارتكاب الجريمة ، أو أعد لاستعماله فيها. 
كما تقضي المحكمة بمصادرة كل مال يكون متحصلا من الجريمة أو يكون في الظاهر داخلا ضمن أملاك المحكوم عليه إذا ثبت أن هذا المال مورد مخصص للصرف منه على التنظيم المشار إليه .

المادة 3
يعاقب بالسجن المطلق أو المؤقت لمدة لا تقل عن عشر سنوات كل من : 
أ- استعمل الإكراه أو أية وسيلة أخرى لاجبار شخص على الانضمام إلى تنظيم إرهابي ، أو لمنعه من الإنفصال عنه. 
وتكون العقوبة الإعدام إذا أفضى الفعل إلى موت المجني عليه أو أي شخص آخر . 
ب- أمد التنظيم الإرهابي بأية أموال أو أسلحة أو متفجرات أو غيرها من المواد التي تعرض حياة الناس أو أموالهم للخطر، أو بمستندات أو وثائق صحيحة أو مزورة ، أو بأية وسائل او أدوات أخرى أو معلومات أو مشورة مما يعينه على تحقيق أغراضه ، مع علم الجاني بذلك . 
جـ ـ قدم لرؤساء أو مديري أو أعضاء التنظيم الإرهابي سكنا أو مأوى أو مكانا للاجتماع فيه أو نقل رسائلهم ، أو غير ذلك من التسهيلات الأخرى ، مع علمه بالغرض الذي يرمى إليه . 
د ـ سعى أو تخابر لدى دولة أجنبية أو أي تنظيم إرهابي مقره خارج السلطنة ، أو بأحد ممن يعملون لمصلحة أي منهما لارتكاب جريمة إرهابية داخل السلطنة أو ضد ممتلكاتها أو مؤسساتها أو موظفيها أو ممثليها الدبلوماسيين أو مواطنيها أثناء عملهم أو وجودهم بالخارج . 
وتكون العقوبة الإعدام إذا وقعت الجريمة موضوع السعي أو التخابر . 
هـ ـ درب شخصا أو أكثر على إستعمال أو صنع أسلحة ، أو متفجرات أو وسائل إتصال ، أو علمه فنونا حربية أو أساليب قتالية أيا كانت بقصد الاستعانة به لتنفيذ جريمة إرهابية . 
وتكون العقوبة الإعدام أو السجن المطلق إذا كان الجاني من منتسبي القوات المسلحة أو التشكيلات شبه العسكرية أو هيئات الأمن العام . 
و- أخفى أو اتلف أشياء استعملت أو أعدت للاستعمال في ارتكاب جريمة إرهابية أو تحصل منها مع علمه بذلك . 
ز- تعاون أو التحق من العمانيين بتنظيم إرهابي أو بقوات أو بمليشيات مسلحة مقرها خارج السلطنة ، وتتخذ من الإرهاب أو التدريب العسكري وسيلة لتحقيق أهدافها أو أغراضها ، حتى إن كانت أعمالها غير موجهة إلى السلطنة. 
وتكون العقوبة السجن المطلق أو المؤقت الذي لا تقل مدته عن عشر سنوات ، إذا تلقى الجاني تدريبات عسكرية أو أمنية فيها . 
وتكون العقوبة السجن المطلق إذا شارك الجاني في أي من عملياتها الإرهابية. 
وتكون العقوبة الإعدام أو السجن المطلق إذا كان الجاني من منتسبي القوات المسلحة أو التشكيلات شبه العسكرية أو هيئات الأمن العام العمانية .

المادة 4
يعاقب بالسجن المطلق كل من عرض عمدا لغرض إرهابي حياة الناس أو سلامتهم للخطر بوضعه في مورد أو خزان مياه أوأي مكان آخر جراثيم أو أية مواد من شأنها أن تسبب الموت أو الضرر بالصحة العامة أو بالبيئة . 
وتكون العقوبة الإعدام إذا أفضى الفعل إلى موت شخص .

المادة 5
يعاقب بالسجن المطلق كل من قبض على شخص في غير الأحوال المسموح بها في القانون ، أو احتجزه كرهينة أو هدد باستمرار حجزه وكان ذلك بهدف ارتكاب جريمة إرهابية ، أو بقصد التأثير على السلطات العامة بالدولة ،أو بدول أخرى أو منظمة دولية في أدائها لأعمالها أو الحصول من أي منها علي منفعة أومزية من أي نوع . 
وتكون العقوبة الإعدام إذا أفضى الفعل إلى موت الشخص المحتجز أو غيره .

المادة 6
يعاقب بالسجن المطلق أو المؤقت لمدة لا تقل عن خمس سنوات كل من : 
أ- دخل أو حاول الدخول إلى مقر إحدى البعثات الدبلوماسية أو القنصلية أو الهيئات أو المنظمات الدولية في السلطنة ، عنوة أو بمقاومة السلطات المختصة ، لارتكاب جريمة إرهابية . 
ب-حاول الاعتداء في إقليم السلطنة على ممثلي البعثات الدبلوماسية أو القنصلية أو الهيئات أو المنظمات الدولية او من يعيشون في كنفهم وفقا لأحكام القانون الدولي ، وكان ذلك بهدف ارتكاب جريمة إرهابية . 
وتكون العقوبة السجن المطلق إذا وقع الفعل مقترنا بظرف استعمال السلاح أو المتفجرات أو وقع من أكثر من شخص . 
وتكون العقوبة الإعدام إذا أفضى الفعل إلى موت شخص .

المادة 7
يعاقب بالإعدام أو السجن المطلق كل من اعتدى بفعل مادي ولغرض إرهابي على أحد مقار البعثات الدبلوماسية أو القنصلية أو الهيئات أو المنظمات الدولية أو المصالح الأجنبية وما في حكمها . 
وتكون العقوبة الإعدام إذا أفضى الفعل إلى موت شخص .

المادة 8
مع عدم الإخلال بالاتفاقيات والمعاهدات التي صادقت عليها السلطنة ، يعاقب بالسجن المؤقت الذي لا تقل مدته عن خمس سنوات كل من : 
أ- وجد في إقليم السلطنة بعد ارتكابه في الخارج إحدى الجرائم المنصوص عليها في هذا القانون . 
وتكون العقوبة السجن المطلق أو المؤقت الذي لا تقل مدته عن عشر سنوات إذا كان الفعل موجها للسلطنة أو مضرا بمصالحها . 
ب-اتخذ من إقليم السلطنة موقعا للتحضير أو التخطيط لارتكاب إحدى الجرائم المنصوص عليها في هذا القانون بدولة أخرى .

المادة 9
يعاقب بالسجن المطلق أو المؤقت لمدة لا تقل عن عشر سنوات كل من اختطف بأية طريقة وسيلة من وسائل النقل الجوي أو البري أو المائي ، بهدف ارتكاب جريمة إرهابية . 
وتكون العقوبة السجن المطلق إذا أفضى الفعل إلى إصابة أي شخص كان داخل الوسيلة أو خارجها ، أو إذا قاوم الجاني بالقوة أو العنف السلطات العامة أثناء تأدية وظيفتها لاستعادة الوسيلة من سيطرته . 
وتكون العقوبة الإعدام إذا أفضى الفعل إلى موت شخص داخل الوسيلة أو خارجها .

المادة 10
يعاقب بالسجن المطلق أو المؤقت لمدة لا تقل عن عشر سنوات كل من أتلف أو عرض عمدا للخطر أو عطل وسيلة من وسائل النقل الجوي أو البري أو المائي أو إحدى منشآت الملاحة الجوية أو البرية أو المائية ، أو عرقل الخدمات فيها ، وكان ذلك بهدف ارتكاب جريمة إرهابية . 
وتكون العقوبة السجن المطلق إذا أفضى الفعل إلى جرح أو إصابة أي شخص كان داخل الوسيلة أو المنشأة أو خارجها . 
وتكون العقوبة الاعدام اذا أفضى الفعل إلى موت شخص داخل الوسيلة أو المنشأة أو خارجها ويحكم على الجاني بغرامة تعادل ضعف قيمة الأشياء التي أتلفها أوتسبب في إتلافها .


المادة 11
يعاقب بالسجن المطلق أو المؤقت لمدة لا تقل عن خمس سنوات كل من : 
صنع أو حضر أو جهز أو استورد أو جلب أو حاز أو أحرز أو نقل أسلحة أو متفجرات أو الأجزاء أو المواد التي تستعمل في صنعها أو تحضيرها أو تجهيزها ، وكان ذلك بقصد استخدامها في ارتكاب جريمة إرهابية . 
وتكون العقوبة السجن المطلق أو المؤقت لمدة لا تقل عن عشر سنوات إذا كان الجاني قد حصل على أي من تلك الأسلحة أو المتفجرات لارتكاب جريمة إرهابية . 
وتكون العقوبة السجن المطلق اذا هدد الجاني باستخدام تلك الأسلحة أو المتفجرات لارتكاب جريمة إرهابية . 
وتكون العقوبة الاعدام اذا نفذ الجاني تهديده أو أفضى الفعل الى موت شخص.

المادة 12
يعاقب بالسجن المؤقت لمدة لا تقل عن خمس سنوات كل من اشترك في اتفاق جنائي الغرض منه ارتكاب جريمة من الجرائم المنصوص عليها في هذا القانون . 
ويعاقب بالسجن المطلق أو المؤقت لمدة لا تقل عن عشر سنوات كل من حرض على الاتفاق ، أو كان له شأن في إدارة حركة هذا الإتفاق . 
ويعفي من العقوبات المقررة كل من بادر من الشركاء بإبلاغ السلطات المختصة بوجود الاتفاق وبمن اشتركوا فيه قبل البدء في التنفيذ . 
ويجوز إعفاء الجاني إذا مكن السلطات المختصة قبل أو بعد البدء في التحقيق من القبض على غيره من مرتكبي الجريمة .


المادة 13
يعاقب بالسجن مدة لا تزيد عن خمس سنوات كل من دعا آخر للانضمام إلى اتفاق يكون الغرض منه ارتكاب جريمة من الجرائم المنصوص عليها في هذا القانون ، إذا لم تقبل دعوته .

المادة 14
يعاقب بالسجن مدة لا تزيد على خمس سنوات كل من علم بوجود مشروع لارتكاب احدى الجرائم المنصوص عليها في هذا القانون ولم يبلغه إلى السلطات المختصة . 
ويجوز الإعفاء من هذه العقوبة إذا كان من امتنع عن الإبلاغ زوجا للجاني أو من أصوله أو فروعه .

المادة 15
يعاقب بالسجن مدة لا تزيد على خمس سنوات كل من : 
أ- حاز بالذات أو بالواسطة أو أحرز محررات أو مطبوعات أو تسجيلات أيا كان نوعها تتضمن ترويجا أو تحبيذا لارتكاب احدى الجرائم المنصوص عليها في هذا القانون إذا قام بتوزيعها أو كانت معدة للتوزيع . 
ب-حاز أو أحرزأية وسيلة من وسائل الطبع أو التسجيل أوالعلانية استعملت أوأعدت للاستعمال ولو بصفة وقتية لطبع أو تسجيل أو إذاعة شيء مما ذكر في الفقرة (أ) من هذه المادة .

المادة 16
يعاقب بالسجن المؤقت لمدة لا تقل عن عشر سنوات ، كل من مكن بأية وسيلة مقبوضا عليه في إحدى الجرائم الإرهابية من الهرب مع علمه بذلك .

المادة 17
دون الاخلال بمسئوولية الفاعلين الأصليين أو الشركاء ، يحكم بحل الشخص المعنوي وإغلاق المكان الذي يزاول فيه نشاطه ومصادرة الأموال والأشياء محل الجريمة ، أو بغرامة إضافية تعادل قيمتها في حالة تعذر ضبطها ، وذلك مع عدم المساس بحقوق الغير حسن النية ، إذا ثبت ارتكاب ممثلوه أو مديروه أو وكلاؤه أو ساهموا في ارتكاب إحدى الجرائم المنصوص عليها في هذا القانون ، إذا وقعت باسم الشخص المعنوي أو لحسابه . 
كما تقضي المحكمة بمصادرة متحصلات الجريمة أو ممتلكات تعادل قيمتها إذا حولت أو بدلت كليا أوجزئيا ، أو اختلطت بممتلكات أخرى أكتسبت من مصادر مشروعة.

المادة 18
مع عدم الإخلال بأحكام هذا القانون ، تعتبر الجنايات المنصوص عليها في قانون الجزاء العماني أو أي قانون آخر جرائم إرهابية إذا ارتكبت لغرض إرهابي , ويعاقب عليها بالعقوبات التالية بدلا من العقوبات المقررة لها : 
أ- الإعدام إذا كانت العقوبة المقررة للجريمة هي السجن المطلق . 
ب-السجن المطلق إذا كانت العقوبة المقررة للجريمة هي السجن لمدة لا تقل عن خمس عشرة سنة . 
ج- السجن لمدة لا تقل عن خمس عشرة سنة إذا كانت العقوبة المقررة للجريمة هي السجن لمدة لا تقل عن عشر سنوات . 
د- الحد الأقصى للعقوبة المقررة للجريمة إذا كانت هذه العقوبة هي السجن مدة تقل عن عشر سنوات . 
وفي جميع الأحوال تكون العقوبة الإعدام إذا أفضى الفعل إلى موت شخص .

المادة 19
مع عدم الإخلال بالعقوبات المقررة بموجب هذا القانون ، يجوز الحكم بتدبير أو أكثر من التدابير الآتية : 
أ- المنع من السفر . 
ب-حظر الإقامة في مكان معين أو منطقة محددة . 
ج-تحديد الإقامة في مكان معين . 
د- حظر التردد على أماكن ، أو محال معينة . 
وفي جميع الأحوال لا تزيد مدة التدبير على خمس سنوات ، ويعاقب كل من يخالف التدبير المحكوم به بالحبس مدة لا تجاوز سنة .


قانون مكافحة الإرهاب - الفصل الثالث - الأحكام الختامية

المادة 20
تختص محكمة أمن الدولة بالفصل في الجرائم المنصوص عليها في هذا القانون ، كما تختص بالنظر في التظلمات التي ترفع إليها من أوامر الحبس الصادرة وفقا لأحكامه .

المادة 21
للمدعي العام أو مساعده لقضايا أمن الدولة أن يأمر بالحصول على أية بيانات أو معلومات تتعلق بالحسابات أو الودائع أو الأمانات أو الخزائن أو أية معاملة أخرى في المصارف أو غيرها من المؤسسات المالية ، إذا اقتضى ذلك كشف الحقيقة في الجرائم المنصوص عليها في هذا القانون .

المادة 22
للمدعي العام إذا قامت دلائل كافية على جدية الاتهام ، في الجرائم المنصوص عليها في هذا القانون ، أن يأمر مؤقتا بمنع المتهم من التصرف في أمواله ، وإدارتها ، وغير ذلك من الإجراءات التحفظية. 
ويجوز أن يشمل الأمر ، أموال زوج المتهم ، وأولاده القصر ، إذا ثبت أن هذه الأموال قد آلت إليهم من المتهم. 
ويتبع في شأن إدارة الأموال المتحفظ عليها الإجراءات المنصوص عليها في قانون الإجراءات الجزائية.

المادة 23
لمن صدر ضده قرار المدعي العام عملا بالمادة (22) من هذا القانون ، أن يتظلم منه أمام المحكمة ، فإذا رفضت تظلمه ، له أن يتقدم بتظلم جديد كلما انقضت مدة شهر من تاريخ القرار برفض تظلمه الأول . 
ويكون التظلم بتقرير إلى المحكمة ، وعلى المحكمة أن تحدد جلسة للنظر فيه يعلن بها المتظلم وكل ذي شأن ، وعلى المدعي العام تقديم مذكرة برأيه في التظلم . 
وتفصل المحكمة في التظلم خلال مدة لا تتجاوز خمسة عشر يوما من تاريخ التقدم به ، إما بإلغاء القرار الصادر من الادعاء العام أو تعديله أو برفض التظلم .

المادة 24
استثناء من أحكام قانون الإجراءات الجزائية يكون الأمر الصادر من الادعاء العام بحبس المتهم احتياطيا في الجرائم المنصوص عليها في هذا القانون لمدة أربعة عشر يوما يجوز تمديدها لمدد أخرى مماثلة بما لا تتجاوز ستة أشهر، إذا اقتضت مصلحة التحقيق ذلك، ويجوز التمديد بعد ذلك لمدد مماثلة بأمر من المحكمة.

المادة 25
استثناء من نصي المادتين (16) و(328) من قانون الإجراءات الجزائية، لا تنقضي الدعوى الجزائية، ولا تسقط العقوبة المحكوم بها بمضي المدة في الجرائم المنصوص عليها في هذا القانون.

المادة 26
تحكم المحكمة بطرد الأجنبي نهائيا من السلطنة إذا حكم عليه في إحدى الجرائم المنصوص عليها في هذا القانون .

المادة 27
فيما لم يرد به نص في هذا القانون ، تطبق الأحكام المنصوص عليها في قانون محكمة أمن الدولة وقانون الجزاء العماني وقانون الإجراءات الجزائية .

----------

